# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  (( كيف يخطط العالم لحياته؟)) كلام ماتع لابن الجوزي رحمه الله.

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

هذا كلام غاية في الحسن وقفت عليه في كتاب "صيد الخاطر" (ص316 – 318/ تحقيق د. عبد الرحمن البر) للإمام أبي الفرج ابن الجوزي (ت597هـ) - رحمه الله – فأحببت نقله للفائدة، قال - رحمه الله -:
رأيتُ من الرأي القويمِ أنَّ نفعَ التصانيفِ أكثرُ من نفع التعليم بالمشافهة؛ لأني أشافه في عمري عددًا من المتعلمين، وأشافه بتصنيفي خلقًا لا تحصى ما خلقوا بعد، ودليل هذا أن انتفاع الناس بتصانيف المتقدمين أكثر من انتفاعهم بما يستفيدونه من مشايخهم.
فينبغي للعالم أن يتوفر على التصانيف إن وفق للتصنيف المفيد؛ فإنه ليس كل من صنف صنف، وليس المقصود جمع شيء كيف كان، وإنما هي أسرار يُطلع الله -عز وجل- عليها من شاء من عباده، ويوفقه لكشفها، فيجمع ما فرق، أو يرتب ما شتت، أو يشرح ما أهمل، هذا هو التصنيف المفيد.
وينبغي اغتنام التصنيف في وسط العمر؛ لأن أوائل العمر زمن الطلب، وآخره كلال الحواس.
وربما خان الفهمُ والعقلُ من قدَّر عمره؛ وإنما يكون التقدير على العادات الغالبة؛ لأنه لا يعلم الغيب. فيكون زمان الطلب والحفظ والتشاغل إلى الأربعين، ثم يبتدئ بعد الأربعين بالتصانيف والتعليم، هذا إذا كان قد بلغ مع ما يريد من الجمع والحفظ، وأعين على تحصيل المطالب.
فأما إذا قلَّت الآلات عنده من الكتب، أو كان في أول عمره ضعيف الطلب، فلم ينل ما يريده في هذا الأوان، أخر التصانيف إلى تمام خمسين سنة، ثم ابتدأ بعد الخمسين في التصنيف والتعليم إلى رأس الستين.
ثم يزيد فيما بعد الستين في التعليم، ويسمع الحديث والعلم، ويقلل التصانيف إلا أن يقع مهم إلى رأس السبعين.
فإذا جاوز السبعين، جعل الغالب عليه ذكر الآخرة والتهيؤ للرحيل، فيوفر نفسه على نفسه، إلا من تعليم يحتسبه، أو تصنيف يفتقر إليه؛ فذلك أشرف العدد للآخرة.
ولتكن همته في تنظيف نفسه، وتهذيب خلاله، والمبالغة في استدراك زلاته، فإن اختطف في خلال ما ذكرناه، فـ"نية المؤمن خير من عمله"، وإن بلغ إلى هذه المنازل، فقد بينا ما يصلح لكل منزل.
وقد قال سفيان الثوري: من بلغ سن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فليتخذ لنفسه كَفَنًا. وقد بلغ جماعة من العلماء سبعًا وسبعين سنةً، منهم أحمد بن حنبل، فإن بلغها، فليعلم أنه على شفير القبر، وأن كل يوم يأتي بعدها مستطرف.
فإن تمت له الثمانون، فيلجعل همته كلها مصروفة إلى تنظيف خلاله، وتهيئة زاده، وليجعل الاستغفار حليفه، والذكر أليفه، وليدقق في محاسبة النفس، وفي بذل العلم، أو مخالطة الخلق، فإن قُرْبَ الاستعراض للجيش يوجب عليه الحذر من العارض.
وليبالغ في إبقاء أثره قبل رحيله، مثل بث علمه، وإنفاق كتبه، وشيء من ماله.
ويعد: فمن تولاه الله عز وجل علمه، ومن أراده ألهمه. نسأل الله عز وجل أن ينعم علينا بأن يتولانا، ولا يتولى عنا، إنه قريب مجيب.

----------


## مبادرة للخير

بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وفيك بارك الله ، أشكر لك المرور والدعاء !

----------


## حسين الحبشي

> وينبغي اغتنام التصنيف في وسط العمر؛ لأن أوائل العمر زمن الطلب، وآخره كلال الحواس.
> وربما خان الفهمُ والعقلُ من قدَّر عمره؛ وإنما يكون التقدير على العادات الغالبة؛ لأنه لا يعلم الغيب. فيكون زمان الطلب والحفظ والتشاغل إلى الأربعين، ثم يبتدئ بعد الأربعين بالتصانيف والتعليم، هذا إذا كان قد بلغ مع ما يريد من الجمع والحفظ، وأعين على تحصيل المطالب.


جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا على النقل، وهذا ما أنصح به الكثير من إخواننا ممن صنف وحقق وهو لم يحقق أدوات التصنيف والتحقيق، فضلا عن وصول سن الأربعين.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله ، كلام طيب ، وفوائد غزيرة ، جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذنا الكريم .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> ما شاء الله ، كلام طيب ، وفوائد غزيرة ، جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذنا الكريم .


جزاك الله خيرًا أختنا أمة الوهاب، شرفت بمرورك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا على النقل، وهذا ما أنصح به الكثير من إخواننا ممن صنف وحقق وهو لم يحقق أدوات التصنيف والتحقيق، فضلا عن وصول سن الأربعين.


جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخ حسين ، لكن لي ملاحظة مهمة أود تسجيلها ، وهي :
لابد وأن نفرق بين التصنيف ونشر الكتب ، وبين التدريب على التصنيف وتجميع المباحث والأبواب وترتيبها تدريبًا على التصنيف .
يعني حقيقة أحب لطالب العلم الذي اشتغل بالطلب لفترة منضبطة بمنهج أن يبدأ بتدريب نفسه على التصنيف ، وذلك باختصار وتلخيص بعض كتب الأئمة حتى يتشرب أسلوبهم ويتمرس به.
وأحب له أن يصنف المسائل التي تعرض له .
فإذا عرضت له مسألة في مصطلح الحديث أو الفقه أو أصوله أو غير ذلك من فروع العلم ، أن يجمع كلام أهل العلم فيها في كراس عنده ويعد فيها رسالة صغيرة ، ولا أرى له أن يخرج ذلك للناس إلا بعد أن يستوي عوده ، وأنسب ذلك عندي للطالب النشيط بعد الأربعين كما ذكره ابن الجوزي رحمه الله .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

هناك من وهبهم الله علما ، وقدرة على التصنيف قبل الأربعين ، ونتاجهم العلمي يشهد بذلك ، ولكن جميل أن نحاول ونجد ونكد ونكتب محاولات آملين في أن يمد الله في عمرنا ونصل الأربعين ! فلا بأس من محاولات قبل هذا السن ، إلى أن يتم العود ويستوي ....

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> هناك من وهبهم الله علما ، وقدرة على التصنيف قبل الأربعين ، ونتاجهم العلمي يشهد بذلك ،


هذا صحيح ، لكن كثير من هؤلاء لهم تصانيف وتحقيقات تمنوا في كبرهم لو انهم لم يتسرعوا بتصنيفها ، وانظري مثلا إلى الشيخ الألباني مع علو همته في صباه وانقطاعه للعلم فإنه عاد على تحقيقاته الأولى بالنظر وأعاد بعضها وتوسع فيها .
وكذلك يفعل الشيخ الحويني الآن .
وانظري إلى تحقيقات الشيخ مشهور الأولى مثل تحقيقه لكتاب الطهور لأبي عبيد .
وأعتقد أننا لو تتبعنا هذا الباب لوقفنا على عدد كبير من العلماء.

----------


## حسين الحبشي

> لكن لي ملاحظة مهمة أود تسجيلها ، وهي :
> لابد وأن نفرق بين التصنيف ونشر الكتب ، وبين التدريب على التصنيف وتجميع المباحث والأبواب وترتيبها تدريبًا على التصنيف .
> يعني حقيقة أحب لطالب العلم الذي اشتغل بالطلب لفترة منضبطة بمنهج أن يبدأ بتدريب نفسه على التصنيف ، وذلك باختصار وتلخيص بعض كتب الأئمة حتى يتشرب أسلوبهم ويتمرس به.
> وأحب له أن يصنف المسائل التي تعرض له .
> .


جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا المفضال، وهذا ما حث عليه عدد من أهل العلم -وهو ما أقوم به الآن عن نفسي في هذه المرحلة - هو عمل الأبحاث وعرضها على أهل العلم من أجل مناقشة ما بها والاستفادم مما لديهم من خبرة في هذا المجال، ثم الاحتفظ بها لكي تتم مراجعتها مرة أخرى عندما يحين موعد خروجها.

----------


## حسين الحبشي

> وأعتقد أننا لو تتبعنا هذا الباب لوقفنا على عدد كبير من العلماء.


ولهذا فالأولى والله أعلم، ألا يصنف طالب العلم، إلا بعد الوصول لمرحلة من الطلب يرتضيها لنفسه، ويرتضيها له أهل العلم من حوله، بحيث يكون القصور الواقع في عمله أقل ما يمكن، وإلا فالقصور واقع لا محالة، وكلما يتقدم بالإنسان العمر في الطلب، لا يرضى عن الفترة التي كانت قبلها وهكذا، والواقع خير شاهد على ذلك.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

مثلما كان يفعل القدامى من الشعراء بتنقيح قصائدهم حولا كاملا ، وسبحان الله كلما كتبنا بحثا ما ، وراجعتاه بعد مضي فترة ، إلا ووجدنا أننا لو فعلنا كذا لكان أحسن ولو قدمنا هذا لكان أفضل ... إنه النقص الذي يلزم البشر .... ولكن قد يسير طالب العلم على هذا النهج ويتكاسل ... بل عليه أن يكتب وينقح ويصبر حتى يشتد عوده علميا  ، وهكذا لا تضيع فوائده .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أما قضية النظر في التصانيف من وقت لآخر وإصلاح ما يقع فيها من نقص فمشهور معروف ، ويحضرني قول مشهور للعماد الأصفهاني لا أرى بأسًا بالتذكير به على الرغم من شهرته وانتشاره في أوساط طلبة العلم ، قال رحمه الله :
(( إِنِّي رَأَيتُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَكْتُب أَحَدٌ كِتَاباً فِي يَومِهِ إِلاّ قَالَ فِي غَدِهِ، لَو غُيِّرَ هَذَا لَكَانَ أَحْسَن، وَلَو زِيدَ هَذَا لَكَانَ يُسْتَحسَن، وَلَو قُدِّمَ هَذَا لَكَان أَفْضَل، وَلَو تُركَ هَذَا لَكَانَ أَجْمَل، وَهَذَا مِن أَعْظَمِ العِبَرِ، وهُوَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى اِستِيلاَءِ النُقصِ عَلَى جُملَةِ البَشَرِ…)). 
جزاكما الله خيرًا ورزقنا الله وإياكما وجميع المسلمين التوفيق في القول والعمل .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> أما قضية النظر في التصانيف من وقت لآخر وإصلاح ما يقع فيها من نقص فمشهور معروف ، ويحضرني قول مشهور للعماد الأصفهاني لا أرى بأسًا بالتذكير به على الرغم من شهرته وانتشاره في أوساط طلبة العلم ، قال رحمه الله :
> (( إِنِّي رَأَيتُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَكْتُب أَحَدٌ كِتَاباً فِي يَومِهِ إِلاّ قَالَ فِي غَدِهِ، لَو غُيِّرَ هَذَا لَكَانَ أَحْسَن، وَلَو زِيدَ هَذَا لَكَانَ يُسْتَحسَن، وَلَو قُدِّمَ هَذَا لَكَان أَفْضَل، وَلَو تُركَ هَذَا لَكَانَ أَجْمَل، وَهَذَا مِن أَعْظَمِ العِبَرِ، وهُوَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى اِستِيلاَءِ النُقصِ عَلَى جُملَةِ البَشَرِ…)). 
> جزاكما الله خيرًا ورزقنا الله وإياكما وجميع المسلمين التوفيق في القول والعمل .


 وهذا كلام الجاحظ عن صعوبة النظر في التأليف وإعادة تصحيحه حيث يقول في كتابه الحيوان [1 /79]:
" ولربَّما أراد مؤلِّف الكتاب أن يصلِح تصحيفاً أو كلمةً ساقطة فيكون إنشاء عشرِ ورقاتِ من حرِّ اللفظ وشريفِ المعاني أيسَرَ عليه من إتمام ذلك النقص حتى يردَّه إلى موضعه من اتِّصال الكلام فكيف يُطيق ذلك المعرض المستأجَر والحكيمُ نفسهُ قد أعجزه هذا الباب وأعجب من ذلك أنَّه يأخذ بأمرَين : قد أصلحَ الفاسدَ وزاد الصالحَ صَلاحاً ثم يصير هذا الكتاب بعد ذلك نسخةً لإنسان آخَرَ فيسير فيه الورَّاقُ الثاني سيرَةَ الوَرَّاقَ الأوَّل ولا يزال الكتابُ تتداوله الأيدي الجانية والأعْرَاض المفسِدة حتَّى يصير غَلَطاً صِرفاً وكذِباً مصَمتاً فما ظنُّكم بكتابٍ تتعاقبه المترجمون بالإفساد وتتعاوره الخُطَّاط بشرٍّ من ذلك أو بمثله كتابٍ متقادِم الميلاد دُهْرِيّ الصنعة ".

----------


## فتح البارى

> أما قضية النظر في التصانيف من وقت لآخر وإصلاح ما يقع فيها من نقص فمشهور معروف ، ويحضرني قول مشهور للعماد الأصفهاني لا أرى بأسًا بالتذكير به على الرغم من شهرته وانتشاره في أوساط طلبة العلم ، قال رحمه الله :
> (( إِنِّي رَأَيتُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَكْتُب أَحَدٌ كِتَاباً فِي يَومِهِ إِلاّ قَالَ فِي غَدِهِ، لَو غُيِّرَ هَذَا لَكَانَ أَحْسَن، وَلَو زِيدَ هَذَا لَكَانَ يُسْتَحسَن، وَلَو قُدِّمَ هَذَا لَكَان أَفْضَل، وَلَو تُركَ هَذَا لَكَانَ أَجْمَل، وَهَذَا مِن أَعْظَمِ العِبَرِ، وهُوَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى اِستِيلاَءِ النُقصِ عَلَى جُملَةِ البَشَرِ…)). 
> جزاكما الله خيرًا ورزقنا الله وإياكما وجميع المسلمين التوفيق في القول والعمل .


جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل، ينظر هنا للفائدة:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=62279

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإخوة الفضلاء : عبد الله الحمراني ، وفتح الباري ، فتح الله لكما ، وبارك فيكما ، وشكرًا على المرور والتعقيب.

والرابط الذي وضعه الأخ الفاضل فتح الباري يشير إلى أن العبارة للقاضي الفاضل رحمه الله ، وان نسبتها للعماد الأصفهاني خطأ ،
فبارك الله فيه ونفع به وبصاحب الموضوع الذي جاء فيه التصحيح.

----------


## خالد الفاسي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

للفائدة.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نفع الله بكم يا دكتور.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ويعد: فمن تولاه الله عز وجل علمه، ومن أراده ألهمه. نسأل الله عز وجل أن ينعم علينا بأن يتولانا، ولا يتولى عنا، إنه قريب مجيب.


اللهم آمين

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> نفع الله بكم يا دكتور.


آمين ، أحسن الله إليك يا أبا عاصم ، والشكر موصول للأخت الفاضلة أم علي طويلبة علم !

----------

